# Identifiers between long and short coat puppies



## MixedFruitBasket (Apr 28, 2019)

I am looking for a good source of information (hopefully with photos) that will give me details about identifying which puppies in a litter will be long coat vs stock coat (at early ages 2-4 weeks). I have read a few forum posts and done internet searches but I’m not seeing visual representations just written descriptions that are not very clear. I have also seen a few places mention plush stock and say real long coats don’t have an undercoat? Does this mean the coats are smooth, thin, and silky like other breeds that don’t have an undercoat? Because I have never seen or heard about that before. Anyhow, a good resource would be greatly appreciated. Or if anyone has that information in their private knowledge stash and is willing to share, please do.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MixedFruitBasket said:


> I am looking for a good source of information (hopefully with photos) that will give me details about identifying which puppies in a litter will be long coat vs stock coat (at early ages 2-4 weeks). I have read a few forum posts and done internet searches but I’m not seeing visual representations just written descriptions that are not very clear. I have also seen a few places mention plush stock and say real long coats don’t have an undercoat? Does this mean the coats are smooth, thin, and silky like other breeds that don’t have an undercoat? Because I have never seen or heard about that before. Anyhow, a good resource would be greatly appreciated. Or if anyone has that information in their private knowledge stash and is willing to share, please do.


you are correct, a true long coat (no undercoat) is incredibly rare, so 99.999% of the time you’ll be dealing with a stock coat vs a long stock coat. plush is a descriptive term that can be used for either coat type - generally stock coats that carry the long coat gene. the usual indicators used generally aren’t present as young as 2-4 weeks therefore it takes a trained eye to identify them…..usually by comparison they’re just a bit more wavy at birth, waves turn to fluff later.
these 4 week old pups (and photos) belong to @GatorDog
the darker one is a long coat…

















here is an image from google, of pups a few weeks older.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

If you want to know that early, the easiest thing to do is a DNA test for coat length. I use DDC for DNA testing.


----------



## MixedFruitBasket (Apr 28, 2019)

mnm said:


> If you want to know that early, the easiest thing to do is a DNA test for coat length. I use DDC for DNA testing.


By the time they got the test done and back they’d be old enough to tell wouldn’t they?


----------



## MixedFruitBasket (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you so much for the photos. Do you know of where I could see photos of a true long coat gsd? 



Fodder said:


> you are correct, a true long coat (no undercoat) is incredibly rare, so 99.999% of the time you’ll be dealing with a stock coat vs a long stock coat. plush is a descriptive term that can be used for either coat type - generally stock coats that carry the long coat gene. the usual indicators used generally aren’t present as young as 2-4 weeks therefore it takes a trained eye to identify them…..usually by comparison they’re just a bit more wavy at birth, waves turn to fluff later.
> these 4 week old pups (and photos) belong to @GatorDog
> the darker one is a long coat…
> View attachment 586361
> ...


----------



## MixedFruitBasket (Apr 28, 2019)

So if there is no undercoat they have coats textured like an Irish setter, cocker spaniel, Boykin? Or is it textured more like an afghan?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

My last litter, I swabbed the puppies on Sunday evening, mailed the samples off on Monday morning, and had results by Wednesday. Much quicker than waiting until they are 5-6 weeks old...


----------



## MixedFruitBasket (Apr 28, 2019)

mnm said:


> My last litter, I swabbed the puppies on Sunday evening, mailed the samples off on Monday morning, and had results by Wednesday. Much quicker than waiting until they are 5-6 weeks old...


I live in a very rural area. We don’t even get mail within a week when sent from a few towns over.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MixedFruitBasket said:


> So if there is no undercoat they have coats textured like an Irish setter, cocker spaniel, Boykin? Or is it textured more like an afghan?


any or all of the above, although not as long as an afghan. i haven’t found a reliable source/photo online…. but i’ve met (maybe ) 2 in person, only 1 could be confirmed purebred. it looked very much like my long coat after an extensive grooming session. same coat length and texture, but flatter.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Results were by email, so still faster than sitting and waiting and guessing... ;-)


----------

